# Chagrin flow?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Could someone post how it looks later on today? I won't get a chance to check it out. It's coming down quick on the gauge but based on what I saw yesterday it doesn't seem right. I know earlier in the week it seemed off. I saw some creeks yesterday and I would have said they may be fishable by Saturday so I am suprised the Chag is at 579 now.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Theres still plenty of large ice chunks on the banks, even in the N. Reservation. The flows at 300 are as dirty as they are when its 500+...at least from my experience earlier this week.

It will be fishable by Saturday or Sunday, but it'll most likely still be dirty.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Going to try and check out some feeders. Can't imagine the clarity would be any good yet. I was fooled last time with flows around four hundred on Monday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Drove by to check the east branch yesterday and both were rolling mud! Probably still be pretty dirty this weekend.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

I went over the river by the Rt. 6 overpass at 7:15 this morning; kind of high and very murky!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

It will fish right now I am lookin at it and grabbing a rod


----------



## chromehead (Mar 6, 2013)

Fished the chagrin on Tuesday , flow was awesome , but those huge ice chunks are keeping the color a little off. A flow around 320 usually produces a green stain, but with ice keeping it stained. Definitely fishable. Hooked 3. Very light hits . But it was a beautiful day. And the river was wide open. Choose that over the rock figuring less people. And from talking with others and seeing md's report from the rocky I was correct.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lower chag is iced up and major slushies coming down the river. Some shelf ice forming by the shore too


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone got eyes on chagrin today?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

High and dirty. Snow melt really messed it up


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

fished the lower river today, stain wasnt all that bad, just moving a little fast. Only hooked up once and lost him.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I was on the lower when the snow started. Didn't see anyone and didn't get anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Drove by today, looks good. 3-6 in visibility, nice green tint. Might give it a go tomorrow if we dont get poured on tn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's 465 right now, still pretty fast and high.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Ran into some guys who said they fished the chagrin today but didn't do too well. Still muddy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I fished the Chag yesterday afternoon. The flow at 465 was actually really good, and the color wasn't bad at all. About 6 people down at the N. Chagrin Reservation swinging....but no takers.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

On my way over to the chagrin right now


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Let us know how it looks. Tight lines

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jpbrower (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll be headed up to Eastlake soon. Pretty much planning my trip pending y'all's posts. Thanks for all your updates on river conditions.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

mdogs444 said:


> I fished the Chag yesterday afternoon. The flow at 465 was actually really good, and the color wasn't bad at all. About 6 people down at the N. Chagrin Reservation swinging....but no takers.



Hit the NCR this morning before work. Flow is below 400, stain is much better today. Landed one 25.5" in the hour and a half I was out.

mdogs444, what time were you out? I was out at lunch and prob ran into you. Guy in the orange jacket drifting with a spin rig.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

dipthekid said:


> Hit the NCR this morning before work. Flow is below 400, stain is much better today. Landed one 25.5" in the hour and a half I was out.
> 
> mdogs444, what time were you out? I was out at lunch and prob ran into you. Guy in the orange jacket drifting with a spin rig.


I didn't get out till about 4:30pm after work. I'm always wearing simms g4 waders, usually a hooded sweatshirt, and using an 11'6" Scott switch rod or a 12'6" Sage spey and swinging big spey flies.


----------

